# JAY-L's Helius AC Aufbauthread



## JAY-L (2. Mai 2011)

für die bessere Übersicht im anderen Thread hier jetzt mein eigener.

Nach dem mein altes Radel





einen neunen Sattel bekommen hat





hat sich der alte Sattel





so einsam gefühlt das er ein neues Bike bekommen hat.





Mittwoch wird aufgebaut!


----------



## Carnologe (3. Mai 2011)

Sieht doch schonmal schick aus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JAY-L (3. Mai 2011)

Die Laufräder hatte ich ja schon mal gezeigt. Der Vollständigkeit halber jetzt nochmal:

Vorne:




Hinten:






Gruß
Max


----------



## G-Funk (3. Mai 2011)

Das sieht doch richtig schnieke aus.
Was für Farbcombo wirst du benutzen?


----------



## dreamdeep (3. Mai 2011)

Das gibt ein richtig feines AC! Hast Du schon alle Teile da und baust am Mittwoch komplett auf?


----------



## JAY-L (3. Mai 2011)

Bis auf die Bremse ist alles da!
Mal sehen wie weit ich am Mittwoch komme.
Den Rest dann am Sa wenn ich die Bremse bekomme.

Gruß
Max


----------



## frankweber (3. Mai 2011)

JAY-L schrieb:


> Bis auf die Bremse ist alles da!
> Mal sehen wie weit ich am Mittwoch komme.
> Den Rest dann am Sa wenn ich die Bremse bekomme.
> 
> ...


 

Das sieht bislang extrem clean und propper aus, was ein glück, daß der Sattel nicht mehr bleidigt ist, weil jetzt wird er ja mit noch feineren Sachen umgeben
Gruß Frank


----------



## c_w (3. Mai 2011)

Der neue Sattel ist doof ;-)


----------



## JAY-L (3. Mai 2011)

Heute nur ein Paar Bilder vom vorderen Ende:

Steuersatz und Schweißporno:









Vorbau:



Syntace F109 75mm 6°:

Lenker:



ENVE MTN Riser





und die Gabel:



RS Revelation WC Dualposition


Gute Nacht

Max


----------



## OldSchool (4. Mai 2011)

King sieht bei Nicolai immer so unterdimensioniert aus.


----------



## JAY-L (5. Mai 2011)

So Heute nur ein Paar schnelle Bilder von vorbereiten.
Den Rest gibts dann Morgen oder am Freitag.





So viele Kisten für ein Bike?




Werkzeug herrichten




Auspacken...




So ich glaub das war alles
Jetz ertmal Ordnung schaffen




Dann kanns ja los gehen....

to be continued...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (5. Mai 2011)

Viel spass weiterhin...


----------



## kolli (5. Mai 2011)

Sehr spannend! Auf geht's ...


----------



## cycophilipp (6. Mai 2011)

maaaann mach hin!!!!


----------



## WilliWildsau (6. Mai 2011)

Wird ein klasse AC werden Viel Spaß damit Freue mich schon auf das Ergebniss


----------



## stuk (6. Mai 2011)

klasse soweit
viel spaß damit
aber bist du dir mit den reifen sicher?
passen irgendwie nicht ins konzept mit HS;reverb,etc.......


----------



## JAY-L (6. Mai 2011)

Für die Münchner Schotterebene reichen die für gröbere Sachen gibts dann noch gröbere. Ausserdem hatte ich die RoRo's noch rumliegen.

Gruß
Max


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Snipy78 (6. Mai 2011)

JAY-L schrieb:


> Für die Münchner Schotterebene Reichen die für gröbere Sachen gibts dann noch gröbere. Ausserdem hatte ich die RoRo's noch rumliegen.
> 
> Gruß
> Max




Mit den Reifen kriegst du eine Einreiseverweigerung am Brenner wegen Gewichtsfaschismus gegen die bergradelnde einheimnische Bevölkerung


----------



## JAY-L (7. Mai 2011)

So jetzt bin ich endlich dazu gekommen die Bilder von Mittwoch rauszusuchen.

Leider hab ich nicht alle Teile auf der Waage Fotoragfiert da sich diese immer ausgeschaltet hat wenn ich mit dem Foto zu lange gebraucht hab

Jetzt geht's los:


Zu erst die Sattelstütze um das Bike am Montageständer zu klemmen:





RS Reverb 420mm 31,6, Remotleitung ungekürzt.



Dazu der TUNE Würger um die Sattelstütze zu Klemmen:











So sieht das ganze dann aus:




Jetzt kanns ja richtig los gehen!


----------



## JAY-L (7. Mai 2011)

Als erstes hab ich mal die Leitung der Sattelstütze am Oberrohr verlegt.

Dazu musste ich den Dämpfer an der vorderen Aufnahme lösen um die Leitung samt Fernbedienung durch die Aufnahme zu legen.



,



Danach dann die Plastikklipse auf die Wannen stecken und den Dampfer  mit 9,5 Nm Festziehen.

Als nächstes wurde die Hammerschmidt montiert:

Zuerst auf der Waage:



Hammerschmidt; 24er Ritzel incl Pimpkit und Baseplate



Nach dem die Baseplate Montiert ist die Gummidichtung wieder aufstecken und etwas Fett fetten.




Danach dann die Kurbelarbe der HS Montieren.


----------



## JAY-L (7. Mai 2011)

Als Nächstes hab ich die Kassette Montiert












Sram XX Kassette 11-36 10 Fach.




Kassette auf der Chis King .


Nach der Kassette dann das Schaltwerk:



SRAM X.0 short cage, black


----------



## JAY-L (7. Mai 2011)

Nach der Motage des Schaltwerks wurde die Kette Montiert.
Um die richtige Ketten Länge zu ermitteln habe ich die Luft aus dem Dämpfer gelassen und diesen so weit wie möglich mit einem Spanngurt komprimiert.









Danach habe ich dann die Kette durch das Scahltwerk gefädelt und über Kassette und Hammerschmidt Gelegt und mit meiner selbstgebastelten Klammer soweit wie möglich gespannt




Die Kette ist  eine SRAM 1091R.

Danach wurde dann die Kette mittels SRAM Kettenschloss geschlossen und sieht dann so aus:


----------



## JAY-L (7. Mai 2011)

Der letzte Schritt am Mittwoch war noch das Anzeichnen der Gabelschaft Länge:




Hier ist die Abdeckkappe vom King halb aufgeschoben. (man geht das Ding schwer drauf).





Hier dann Ganz

Dann noch schnell mit Filzstift die Höhe der Spacer und des Vorbaus angezeichnet und die Gabel wieder raus.

Am Samstag muss ich sowieso noch mal zum Händler um die Bremse zu holen dann lass ich da den Gabelschat auch gleich kürzen.

to be continued...


----------



## kroiterfee (7. Mai 2011)

wird ein geilo teil!


----------



## JAY-L (9. Mai 2011)

So weiter geht's:

Nach dem das Wetter am Samstag so schön war hab ich auf der Terasse geschraubt.

Gabel montieren:













dann den Lenker am Vorbau befestigen und fest ziehen:














Als nächstes die Adapter von der Bremse auf der Waage:





Wenn es noch leichtere gibt immer her damit! Das Bike muss noch leicher werden!


Der Adapter von der hiteren Bremse am Rahmen:






Formula R1 VR auf der Waage:






Die hintere Bremse am Adapter montiert:


----------



## JAY-L (9. Mai 2011)

Vordere Bremse incl. Matchmaker beim Wiegen




Der Bremssattel an der Gabel Montiert





Als nächstes wurden die Bremshebel, der Remothebel der Reverb und die Griffe an den Lenker Montiert 





ACROS A-Grip auf der Waage:


----------



## JAY-L (9. Mai 2011)

Dann noch die Bremsscheiben an die Naben schrauben und es kann schon fast losgehen

Bremsscheiben mit Titan Scharuben auf der Waage:









HR im Rahmen um den Bremssattel auszurichten:





Das ganze an der Gabel nochmal:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JAY-L (9. Mai 2011)

Jetzt noch ein bisschen kleinzeug und dann ist's Fertig:

Außenhüllen verlegen:








Die verlegenung der Züge ist genial gelöst bei Nicolai 


Noch schnell die Trigger gewogen





Und montiert:






Den Schaltzug in die Pimpkit Führung Gefummelt 




Dann das Bike in die Abendsonne geschoben und Fotografiert


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (9. Mai 2011)

Ui, sehr schön geworden 

Viel Spaß mit dem Radel.


----------



## JAY-L (9. Mai 2011)

So jetzt noch ein Paar Details:













Und nochmal Gesamt mit Pedalen:




Keinen Komentar über die farbe der Pedale die werden irgendwann noch mal Schwarz!


----------



## IceQ- (9. Mai 2011)

Gewicht? 
Kann nicht addieren


----------



## JAY-L (9. Mai 2011)

Gewicht sind 13300g mit FA 2.4 
Schade 301g werd ich wohl nimmer finden.


----------



## guru39 (9. Mai 2011)

JAY-L schrieb:


> Gewicht sind 13300g mit FA 2.4
> Schade 301g werd ich wohl nimmer finden.



Und, wie fährt es sich


----------



## dreamdeep (9. Mai 2011)

Ist schön geworden und das Gewicht mit HS und Reverb ist doch super!

Was mir zum Gewicht sparen noch einfällt: FRM Titan Sattelklemme, Spacer raus und Gabelschaft kürzen, Aluschrauben an den Kabelhaltern, Titanschrauben am Rado. Und wie siehts aus mit Felgenband und Schläuchen?


----------



## JAY-L (9. Mai 2011)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Ist schön geworden und das Gewicht mit HS und Reverb ist doch super!
> 
> Was mir zum Gewicht sparen noch einfällt: FRM Titan Sattelklemme, Spacer raus und Gabelschaft kürzen, Aluschrauben an den Kabelhaltern, Titanschrauben am Rado. Und wie siehts aus mit Felgenband und Schläuchen?



Hm Spacer und Gabelschaft muss ich erst noch probieren, Aluschrauben waren schon gepalnt und Titanschrauben am Rado auch.
Reifen sind Tubeless mit Milch und FRM white Felgenband.

Gruß
Max


----------



## JAY-L (9. Mai 2011)

guru39 schrieb:


> Und, wie fährt es sich



Es Fährt sich Traumhaft!
Viel agieler als das AM das ich Probegefahren bin und trozdem sehr viel Komfortabler als mein Argon.
Genau das was ich wollte!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stuk (10. Mai 2011)

JAY-L schrieb:


> Genau das was ich wollte!



dann ist es doch perfekt.
und schön ist es auch geworden, viel spaß damit
mfg


----------



## Ge!st (10. Mai 2011)

@JAY-L

Gute Aufbaudoku und das Endergebnis kann ich mehr als sehen lassen, sehr Chic dein Bike


----------



## frankweber (10. Mai 2011)

top bike - super


----------



## JAY-L (10. Mai 2011)

So nach dem ich jetzt ferig bin noch mal danke an alle für die Komplimente und die Beratung in den anderen Threads.
Mein besonderer Dank geht an Felix Wolf für die Laufräder, und die Frima Radtlos in Gauting die mir bei der zusammenstellung der Teile zu seite stand und den Rahmen bei Nicolai bestellt hat.

Gruß
max


----------



## IceQ- (10. Mai 2011)

Was hast du da für einen LRS?

Die ZTR Flow verbaue ich auch, allerdings mit 75er Acros Naben samt Sapin speichen.

Komme mit diesem Satz auf 1720 Gramm. (810 Gramm vorne, 910 Gramm hinten). Laut Felix sollte der sogar für leichtes Freeriden reichen.
Ich wollte einfach nur einen stabilen LRS - da ich die nächsten 4-5 Jahre keinen Gedanken an neuen Investitionen oder Nachzentrierungen verschwenden möchte, da auch härteres wie eine Trans Alp geplant ist.


----------



## JAY-L (10. Mai 2011)

IceQ- schrieb:


> Was hast du da für einen LRS?
> 
> Die ZTR Flow verbaue ich auch, allerdings mit 75er Acros Naben samt Sapin speichen.
> 
> ...



LRS besteht aus King Naben, CX-RAY und Flow.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WilliWildsau (10. Mai 2011)

Ein wirkliches Schmuckstück Viel Spaß damit


----------



## timtim (10. Mai 2011)

dem kann man sich nur anschließen...............

tim²


----------



## PiR4Te (10. Mai 2011)

Super Teil, fast zu schade um es zu benutzen. 

13,3 ist doch gut, meins wiegt fast ein Kilo mehr, leider kann/konnte ich auch nicht so viel Investieren...

Könntest du vieleicht nochmal eine Teileliste mit Gewichten und falls du magst mit Preisen   posten.

Gruss


----------



## Fischgesicht (10. Mai 2011)

hey

wann kommst vorbei damit ich das schicke!!!! Teil mal live sehen kann?

Echt genial geworden!
bis dann

Gruß Daniel


----------



## blutbuche (10. Mai 2011)

sehr schön geworden , viel spassssssssssssssss


----------



## JAY-L (10. Mai 2011)

So hier noch die Teileliste!

Was es gekostet haben könnte, kann sich jeder selber ausrechnen.

Gruß
Max


----------



## nicolai.fan (10. Mai 2011)

Viel Spass mit dem neuen Bike


----------



## IceQ- (11. Mai 2011)

JAY-L schrieb:


> So hier noch die Teileliste
> 
> Was es gekostet haben könnte kann sich jeder selber Ausrechnen.
> 
> ...



Bauteilpech am laufenden Band.

Wie kommt es zu der Diskrepanz bei Gabel und Rahmen? das ist schon mächtig viel.


----------



## JAY-L (11. Mai 2011)

IceQ- schrieb:


> Bauteilpech am laufenden Band.
> 
> Wie kommt es zu der Diskrepanz bei Gabel und Rahmen? das ist schon mächtig viel.



Beim Rahmen gibt -N- ja nur das Gewicht für einen M an, ist aber ein L.
Außerdem ist da das Innenlager mit dabei gewesen (ca. 300g).
Bei der Gabel wird wohl auch nur die leichteste angegeben, also Keronite® Lackierung und mit 9mm ausfallenden ohne Schnellspanner.


----------



## frankweber (11. Mai 2011)

JAY-L schrieb:


> Beim Rahmen gibt -N- ja nur das gewicht für einen M an ist aber ein L.
> Ausserdem ist da das Innenlager mit dabei gewesen ca. 300g.
> Bei der Gabel wird wohl auch nur die Leichteste an gegeben Also Keronite® Lackierung und mit 9mm Ausfallenden ohne Schnellspanner.


 

zuweilen wird nicht mal das Dämpfungsöl mitgewogen bei den Forken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IceQ- (11. Mai 2011)

JAY-L schrieb:


> Beim Rahmen gibt -N- ja nur das gewicht für einen M an ist aber ein L.
> Ausserdem ist da das Innenlager mit dabei gewesen ca. 300g.
> Bei der Gabel wird wohl auch nur die Leichteste an gegeben Also Keronite® Lackierung und mit 9mm Ausfallenden ohne Schnellspanner.



Okay. Ich hatte durchgerufen und kalkuliere mit dem Wert den die mir gegeben haben.
Sollte meines trotzdem 200Gramm schwerer werde wird mein Helius AC mit Sub 12KG eine schwere Sache 



frankweber schrieb:


> zuweilen wird nicht mal das Dämpfungsöl mitgewogen bei den Forken.



Okay meine DT Swiss xmm 140 soll mit Steckachse 1745 Gramm wiegen, sie war dann real bei 1720.
Welche Firma wiegt denn bitte ohne alles? Das ist dochmal mega dreist!


----------



## c_w (11. Mai 2011)

Die groesste prozentuale Abweichung hat da ja der Daempfer... die haben bestimmt ohne Oel gewogen ;-)
(Und Jay-L wsl mit Buchsen oder so?)


----------



## JAY-L (11. Mai 2011)

c_w schrieb:


> Die groesste prozentuale Abweichung hat da ja der Daempfer... die haben bestimmt ohne Oel gewogen ;-)
> (Und Jay-L wsl mit Buchsen oder so?)



Ja der Dämpfer ist incl. Schrauben und Buchsen gewogen.

Gruß
Max


----------



## dragon07 (11. Mai 2011)

IceQ- schrieb:


> Wie kommt es zu der Diskrepanz bei Gabel und Rahmen? das ist schon mächtig viel.


Das ist schon Krass. Sonst ein schöner sinnvoller Aufbau.


----------



## dreamdeep (11. Mai 2011)

dragon07 schrieb:


> Das ist schon Krass. Sonst ein schöner sinnvoller Aufbau.



Die Liste täuscht da aber auch etwas, wenn beim Soll/Ist gewicht die verbauten Teile nicht rausgerechnet bzw. angegeben oder die falschen Herstellergewichte eingetragen sind. 
Das HS innenlager wiegt 369g, also kommt der Helius AC Rahmen auf 2700g. 
Monarch RT3 ist von RS mit 325g angegeben, das Buchsen/Schraubenkit wiegt aber alleine schon knapp 90g, da passt auch irgendwas noch nicht.
Beim Gewicht von 1570 für die Revelation, gibt RS auch explizit an, dass sich dieses auf die Version mit 9mm Ausfallenden bezieht.




...


----------



## JAY-L (11. Mai 2011)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Die Liste täuscht da aber auch etwas, wenn beim Soll/Ist gewicht die verbauten Teile nicht rausgerechnet bzw. angegeben oder die falschen Herstellergewichte eingetragen sind.
> Das HS innenlager wiegt 369g, also kommt der Helius AC Rahmen auf 2700g.
> Monarch RT3 ist von RS mit 325g angegeben, das Buchsen/Schraubenkit wiegt aber alleine schon knapp 90g, da passt auch irgendwas noch nicht.
> Beim Gewicht von 1570 für die Revelation, gibt RS auch explizit an, dass sich dieses auf die Version mit 9mm Ausfallenden bezieht.
> ...





Stimmst schon.
Beim Dämpfer hab ich mich auf das hier bezogen:



Und bei den anderen Gewichten auf das was ich sonst so gefunden hab.
Ich bin dennoch sehr zufrieden.

Die _ist_ Gewichte sind alle selber gewogen und sollten schon Passen.

bei der Gabel ist übrigens der Expander und die Aheadkappe mit dabei.


----------



## dreamdeep (11. Mai 2011)

JAY-L schrieb:


> Ich bin dennoch sehr zufrieden.


Das wäre ich auch, super Bike und das Gewicht mit HS und Reverb ist wirklich spitze


----------



## Bergamonster (12. Mai 2011)

Sehr schickes AC hast du dir da aufgebaut! Was aber ein bisschen schade ist, das die Elox rot schon sehr unterschiedlich sind und es dadurch etwas sehr wild aussieht, kann aber auch am Foto liegen. Ich hoffe nur das jetzt nicht jeder der sich ein N aufbaut einen neuen Thread eröffnet^^


----------



## JAY-L (12. Mai 2011)

Bergamonster schrieb:


> Sehr schickes AC hast du dir da aufgebaut! Was aber ein bisschen schade ist, das die Elox rot schon sehr unterschiedlich sind und es dadurch etwas sehr wild aussieht, kann aber auch am Foto liegen. Ich hoffe nur das jetzt nicht jeder der sich ein N aufbaut einen neuen Thread eröffnet^^



Das die Rottöne so unterschiedlich ausshen kommt vom Foto.
Der Rahmen ist seidenmatt und viel Dunkler als der Umlenkhebel und der HS Pimpkit. Die beiden haben aber die Selbe Farbe. Der passt sehr gut zusammen.
Durch die rauhe Oberfläche des Rahmens ändert dieser auch die Frabe je nach Lichteinfall. In der Dämmerung geht es eher in ein Lila und bei Sonne dann knall Rot.

Ich mach am WE evtl. noch mal Bessere Fotos.

Gruß
Max


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JAY-L (4. Juli 2011)

So am We hat das AC ein kleines Update bekommen:


Neuer Vorder- & Hinterreifen dem Einsatzzweck entsprechend:





Die Silberenen Bremshebel haben echt nicht gepasst. Deshalb gabs was neues aus Bella Italia:









Außerdem hab ich bei den Schrauben noch ein bisschen an der Gewichtsscharube gedereht:. 

Ein Satzt Alu- & Titanschauben; farblich Abgestimmt:






Hier ein Bikder vom Bike:

Lenker:




Rado:




Bremse:








Am Do abend gehts nach Saalbach!! 

Gruß
Max


----------



## Fischgesicht (4. Juli 2011)

wenn die Karre nicht verreckt ;-)


----------



## JAY-L (5. Juli 2011)

Wirklich gelohnt hat es sich aber nicht.

6g an den Bremshebeln und 46g bei den Schrauben.

Naja egal hauptschache die Silbernen Schrauben sind weg.

Gruß
Max


----------



## sluette (6. Juli 2011)

sieht auf jedenfall schonmal sehr gut aus.


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (6. Juli 2011)

Dein Aufbau ist nach wie vor top. Nur irgendwie erscheint mir zumindest das rote HS-Pimpkit ein bisschen zu vield es Guten (auf dem Foto).


----------



## JAY-L (6. Juli 2011)

Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> Dein Aufbau ist nach wie vor top. Nur irgendwie erscheint mir zumindest das rote HS-Pimpkit ein bisschen zu vield es Guten (auf dem Foto).



Das passt farblich perfekt zum Umlenkhebel und den King Naben. Auf dem Foto sieht man das leider nicht so Richtig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalle Blomquist (6. Juli 2011)

Na denn


----------

